# Please Help Indentify This Cichlid



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

I just got it today and all I was told is it is a South American Cichlid


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

Phantom_Cichlid said:


> I just got it today and all I was told is it is a South American Cichlid


Looks like a Jack Dempsey (Archocentrus Octofasciatus) to me.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

no plz that cant be cause dont they get huge and i only paid $5 for it


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

Phantom_Cichlid said:


> no plz that cant be cause dont they get huge and i only paid $5 for it


I think JD's are about $5 at Petsmart. Most fish cost based on the size they are when you get them. not how big they can get. And yes JD's can get to be about 8" or more. mines only a few months old and already well over 5" long


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

i bought mine at walmart it has been there for a month the lady said no one wanted it


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

is that your jack


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

Phantom_Cichlid said:


> is that your jack


na, i'll try and take a pic tonight though


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

ok cool how do i tell the difference of the sexes


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2006)

looks like a JD to me too. Keep in mind that they get very aggressive.
Oh and also, you should never purchase a fish if you dont know what it is.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

i know i know it was just it was so lonely and i wanted it


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

Phantom_Cichlid said:


> ok cool how do i tell the difference of the sexes


This is tough when small. The male develops long, pointed dorsal and anal fins, and also a thin, dark red stripe on top of the entire dorsal fin.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

oh ok ty very much


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

ok i know u all are probaly sick of my post but here is a pic of my gfs fish what kind is it i know the pics aint that good but what do u expect with a camera phone lol i hope these pics are ok i did not mean for them to be this big


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

i'm gona go out on a limb and say flowerhorn.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

sexing JD's: females will have full face spots, males will only have them above there jaw. using fin points doesnt work well with this species.

your gf's fish are not flowerhorns, the first pic looks like a young stressed out salvini but if you can get a few more pics i can tell better. the second and third look like a male convict


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

ok ty guys alot and she is going to try to get better pics


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

Vermifugert said:


> i'm gona go out on a limb and say flowerhorn.


Ok here is my jack. let me know what you think


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2006)

If it is a Jack..which I think it is...looks just like one...it can't stay in a 10g. So start saving for a big tank!


----------



## aykfc (Jun 6, 2006)

I have 2 jack dempseys about 6 inches and they are not aggressive at all!!! They will not even eat feeder fish and my other cichlid which is about 4 inches bullys them. He was an assorted cichlid when I get him so I am not sure on which kind he is.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

i am very thankfull for all the help to identify my jack but i have bad news last week it jumped out of the tank and when i found it i thought it had died but i was going to flash him when i dropped him in the sink and he started moving then so i put him in the tank and he was doing ok then i go in thursday or friday night and hes was dead.


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

Phantom_Cichlid said:


> i am very thankfull for all the help to identify my jack but i have bad news last week it jumped out of the tank and when i found it i thought it had died but i was going to flash him when i dropped him in the sink and he started moving then so i put him in the tank and he was doing ok then i go in thursday or friday night and hes was dead.


I will say this. It is very rare for a JD to jump out of a tank. I would check your water conditions. Sounds like high ammonia or low oxygen levels


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

very nice pics of your cichlid


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

he jumped he was across the room


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

Phantom_Cichlid said:


> he jumped he was across the room


my question is "why" it sounds like high amonia to me


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

idk im getting a testing kit for my birthday along with a hood


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

dont ever flush a fish... I dispose of my fish by either burying it or feed it to my eel depending on how it died.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

well its way to big to be feed to any of my fish


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

As long as it didnt have any diseases it should be okay that you flushed it.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

it had none


----------

